# Renault Megane engine trouble



## Highlander

Hi Folks,

Yesterday evening, for no apparent reason, my up till then perfectly running megane started acting up. Its hard to describe what's happening, but, I'll do my best:

When accelerating, it doesn't accelerate smoothly. It is quite rough, even jumpy. Engine doesn't seem to have the same power as it had previously. Also, when stopped in traffic / at traffic lights, the car shakes quite badly. But, if I give it a little acceleration the shaking stops.

Car was serviced in the middle of last week. I've put up about 600 miles since, cause I was away for the weekend. Ran perfectly. After work yesterday filled up with petrol, and drove 40 miles without any issues. On the way home after collecting the gf from work (2 mins drive from the house) all this started. 

Any ideas what's causing this? Help would be greatly appreciated. I'm not going to have a chance to get to a garage today, but don't want to be driving it either if I shouldn't be. Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
HL


----------



## Jaid79

Highlander said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Yesterday evening, for no apparent reason, my up till then perfectly running megane started acting up. Its hard to describe what's happening, but, I'll do my best:
> 
> When accelerating, it doesn't accelerate smoothly. It is quite rough, even jumpy. Engine doesn't seem to have the same power as it had previously. Also, when stopped in traffic / at traffic lights, the car shakes quite badly. But, if I give it a little acceleration the shaking stops.
> 
> Car was serviced in the middle of last week. I've put up about 600 miles since, cause I was away for the weekend. Ran perfectly. After work yesterday filled up with petrol, and drove 40 miles without any issues. On the way home after collecting the gf from work (2 mins drive from the house) all this started.
> 
> Any ideas what's causing this? Help would be greatly appreciated. I'm not going to have a chance to get to a garage today, but don't want to be driving it either if I shouldn't be. Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> HL


 
The Renault Megane after a period of time gets problems with the head gasket, it could be that? 

Jaid


----------



## MidlandsBase

I had the exact same issues with my Renault Magane. After much checking the dealer replaced the fuel pump which cleared the problem.


----------



## Towger

The Pencil Coils going are the classic fault on the Megane, so you end up running on 3 cylinders. You can check this by disconnecting them one at a time (the engine should drop power/die when one is disconnected), if you find a coil which makes no difference when disconnected replace it. BTW a garage will replace all 4 coils as is it only a matter of time before one of the others goes and they don't want you back complaining a couple of months later that they did not fix your car properly. 
Towger


----------



## FatandLazy

Had the same problem a few weeks ago. It was the ignition coil.
My advice is don't leave it too long as the rough idling gets much worse and it actuall broke my engine mounts as well so ended up a much bigger job.


----------



## amtc

exact same problem with an 02 megane, worse when idling. eventually. After a few days the light that looks like an engine came on 
The garage said it was not firing of all cylinders. Apparently very common with meganes. I got it fixed (and brought a new Clio)


----------



## Murt10

amtc said:


> Apparently very common with meganes. I got it fixed (and brought a new Clio)





You obviously didn't read what HonestJohn had to say about Renaults. Have a look at the What's bad in the report below. 

Renaults should carry a health warning. Mind the bonnet doesn't just pop up, all on its own on your Clio. Watchdog (I think) on the BBC did a programme on this happening to different owners. Renault blamed the owners and drivers for not maintaining the bonnet catch correctly (how do you do that?) despite the fact that many of the owners had all the service work carried out by Renault garages..


[broken link removed]


----------



## galwaytt

I don't care what HonestJohn says........I've had 3 x Scenics.  Yes, ignition coils are a problem, and one that never goes away.

But you can buy 4 on the internet now for Eur100, so bearing in mind they're cheaper to buy in the first place............


----------



## amtc

Yeah, I know the reputation but I've kind of been seduced by the interiors/added extras etc. Plus as a woman it was the only garage I was not totally patronised by...in DG Opel I was greeted by 'Oh, you'll want a little car for shopping and child seats'. I'm a professional 30something minus children!


----------



## RS2K

galwaytt said:


> I don't care what HonestJohn says........I've had 3 x Scenics.  Yes, ignition coils are a problem, and one that never goes away.
> 
> But you can buy 4 on the internet now for Eur100, so bearing in mind they're cheaper to buy in the first place............



Hardly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## Happy Girl

Hi, don't know if my previous post is of assistance here!

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=51905&highlight=renault+megane


----------



## BluesGirl

Ive only had my Renault Megane Sport Tourer for four months and have had to have two coils replaced already, didnt realise, but sounds like its gonna be an on going problem, swapped my Rover MG for it cos of Head Gasket problems and although this isnt as bad a problem to have, its gonna be a pain!


----------



## Happy Girl

Perhaps my previous posting might be of use here.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=51905&highlight=megane


----------



## stubbsy

Hey, im looking at a megane Convertable, but it has 70k on the clock, i was wondering, how long do megane engines tend to last before i have anything expensive to fix?

thanks, Stubbsy


----------



## comanche

Have a megane 1.4 petrol megane with 126k miles on the clock - engine running well, electrics fine, key fob went a few months ago. My only issue at the moment is that I have a wheel bearing thats on its way out, and shocks, but that's just wear and tear.


----------

